# A routing tutorial for beginners Part Five



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Because there are 57 photographs in this tutorial I'm only posting it in pdf format, enjoy.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Harry.

Another step up the ladder.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Harry.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice work.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Harry!! I've downloaded and will try to do it justice.

earl


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Harry


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Harry 

Downloaded and I am looking forward to getting a look at it.

Oh BTW I am sure someone has already "Stickied" this...?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, I look forward to seeing the results of members giving it a go, it really isn't that difficult and makes a change from relying on a router beneath a table.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Harry,

Another great tutorial!


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am in awe about what you seemingly make look so simple! I can only dream that I could do something so beautiful!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Agree with you, Gary.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Gary and Alexis, you're very kind.


----------



## dicktill (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Harry,

Thanks for posting this series plus your many other postings. It's (slowly) helping this newbie learn.

Regards, Dick


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Dick and don't be shy to ask questions, the chances are that there are other members too shy to ask the same questions.


----------



## rrushing (Nov 11, 2013)

thanks harry looks great


----------

